# Violations Posted To Public Online



## jar546 (May 14, 2016)

I came across this website for the city of Chicago and was surprised that you can plug in an address and get a list of permits, inspections and violations for properties as long as you have a valid address.

Here is the link to the search:  https://webapps1.cityofchicago.org/buildingviolations/violations/searchaddresspage.html?

You may have to start here and agree to the use:  http://www.cityofchicago.org/city/en/depts/bldgs/provdrs/inspect/svcs/building_violationsonline.html

If you want to see a really long list, you can type in this address that was shut down and pulling permits right now:  1909 N Clifton

What are your thoughts on this?


----------



## ICE (May 14, 2016)

I couldn't get it to work with 1909 N Clifton.  It could be a great tool for the public as well as the AHJ.  Putting it together would be a simple task that could cost a supervisor's salary times 20.


----------



## jar546 (May 14, 2016)

ICE said:


> I couldn't get it to work with 1909 N Clifton.  It could be a great tool for the public as well as the AHJ.  Putting it together would be a simple task that could cost a supervisor's salary times 20.


Just tried it again, works for me.  You may have to sign off an an agreement first.


----------



## jar546 (May 14, 2016)

Try this first:  http://www.cityofchicago.org/city/en/depts/bldgs/provdrs/inspect/svcs/building_violationsonline.html


----------



## ICE (May 14, 2016)

I didn't work.  I tried 430 N Clark as well.  It' a Starbucks.  It wouldn't work either.  It did finally come back with 430 S Clark after I typed in Clark without the N.

This is a screen shot of just a part of what's available:





It might be a candidate for the useful links forum.


----------



## jar546 (May 14, 2016)

There is a drop down box for NSEW so there is no reason to put it in the street name field.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (May 16, 2016)

It was straight forward to see all the inspections.  Has a legal disclaimer about accuracy.  Wonder if they have a paperless system where reports are entered into a device in the field and the receipt is the results viewed online at this webpage?


----------



## cda (May 16, 2016)

Seems like a lot of work for someone.

At least they give a code section and not; because I want it.


----------



## steveray (May 16, 2016)

I would hate to see every inspection violation for every permit, but I would see it as shaming for blight and PMC corrections and if it works then great!  But then again in the FOI/ open government world we are supposed to be heading towards, maybe everyone's mistakes should be for all to see...


----------



## Builder Bob (May 16, 2016)

Sure would cut down on the FOIA request


----------



## tmurray (May 16, 2016)

We have something similar in our province's land parcel database. We can post when there are permits issued and outstanding violations. The information is not detailed to protect the people's privacy. We generally get calls for more information by lawyers, mortgage companies and insurance companies on some occasions. It works well to limit our liabilty for someone selling properties with outstanding permits or violations.


----------

